# Painting a dryfall Ceiling



## emeyer2710 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just starting getting into commercial painting. I keep coming across bids that have exposed ceilings. How much should I charge to apply one coat of dryfall to the exposed ceiling? And how much does the height of the ceiling make the price vary?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

emeyer2710 said:


> I just starting getting into commercial painting. I keep coming across bids that have exposed ceilings. How much should I charge to apply one coat of dryfall to the exposed ceiling? And how much does the height of the ceiling make the price vary?


Without sounding rude, go to the top of this page, click on the word "search" in the blue band and enter the word estimate or estimating. If you want to see what happens when somebody asks a question like this on their first post enter "Severson" or "Sev" in the search.

To be somewhat helpful, the difference in height is not as important as how much extra time it will take to paint that high and how much if any equipment you need to buy or rent. If you know your production numbers, overhead and material costs you should be able to figure it out.

My numbers are or will be different than your numbers and different than another members numbers. It's in the best interest of your long term business success, to learn how to bid based on your numbers not anyone else's. There is no magic price, only formula's based on your individual business needs that will help.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

emeyer2710 said:


> I just starting getting into commercial painting. I keep coming across bids that have exposed ceilings. How much should I charge to apply one coat of dryfall to the exposed ceiling? And how much does the height of the ceiling make the price vary?


try this link:
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2779



http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2719

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2394

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2312


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Also try going to each individual section and read the posts marked sticky. You will find them packed with good information.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't mind pricing questions and like to help when possible. However, I must say, unless you are looking for a square foot standard price (which is, in my opinion no way to estimate a job) how could we help you in this circumstance? No size, no description. These guys don't like the pricing question to begin with but they'll tear you up for a question like that.

Not trying to attack you, just trying to help.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i would definetly charge for it,,,yes,,,,especially high ceilings


----------



## Estimator (Jul 29, 2011)

*Simple*



emeyer2710 said:


> I just starting getting into commercial painting. I keep coming across bids that have exposed ceilings. How much should I charge to apply one coat of dryfall to the exposed ceiling? And how much does the height of the ceiling make the price vary?


Find the Sq. ft. divid by covrage rate. multiply that number by the cost of the dryfall. multiply Sq Ft. by hours. One guy can spray @ 400 Sq. Ft. pr. hr. add them together add 10 % to that number is your sub total. Then add 15% at the minmum and 30% at the max. this precentage is your profit. If you send me an email I will send you back a spread sheet to do all this for you. I will need th dryfall price from you that you will be using. Also the pay rate. I hope this helps. I estimate about 1 mill Sq Ft. of paint a month.Have a great day.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Estimator, the original poster probably won't respond, as that was 3 years ago. Feel free to mosey on over to the Introductions thread and let the gang give you a proper welcome.


----------



## jimbo3636 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Dryfall*

I agree, I look at footage and always break a big job down by sections, how many bays that can be sprayed a day and other variables.




<a href=://www.aardvarkpainting.com">Chicago commercial Painters</a>


----------



## Mark Kulinski (7 mo ago)

Estimator said:


> *Simple*
> 
> 
> 
> Find the Sq. ft. divid by covrage rate. multiply that number by the cost of the dryfall. multiply Sq Ft. by hours. One guy can spray @ 400 Sq. Ft. pr. hr. add them together add 10 % to that number is your sub total. Then add 15% at the minmum and 30% at the max. this precentage is your profit. If you send me an email I will send you back a spread sheet to do all this for you. I will need th dryfall price from you that you will be using. Also the pay rate. I hope this helps. I estimate about 1 mill Sq Ft. of paint a month.Have a great day.


Thank you for this answer. It is very informative and much appreciated. We are starting up commercial work in Denver and people like you are very nice. I do the same with residential whenever I can help as well 🙂


----------

